# فوائد النباتات والفواكه للانسان



## man_in_jesus (26 أكتوبر 2006)

تم تقسيم الأعشاب والنباتات طبقا للبحوث العلمية الي مجموعات علاجية[/B]
1    -  نباتات وأعشاب قاتلة للميكروبات والجراثيم
		البصل – الثوم – الكركديه – القرنفل
2	-    نباتات وأعشاب تطرد اليدان
قشر الرمان – الترمس – الشيح –الكزبرة – الحلبة – الخلة – التليو
3	-  نباتات وأعشاب للامساك والإسهال
الإمساك : الترمس – الملوخية – الخبيزة – الفجل
الإسهال : الرمان – الشاي – البقدونس – الكراوية والجزر
4	-  نباتات وأعشاب لها تأثير في خفض السكر
البصل – خميرة البيرة – الكرنب – الفول الأخضر
5	-  نباتات وأعشاب لها تأثير قوي في خفض الدم.
الكركديه – شواشي الذرة – الثوم – البصل – التفاح – التمر هندي – الفوم
6	-  نباتات وأعشاب وحمية الشيخوخة :
   غذاء ملكات النحل – عصير العنب – اللبن الرايب – الزبادي
وسوف نتناول نبذه بسيطة عن كل عشب ونبات من حيث القيمة الطبية والغذائية
ويمكن تقسيم هذه النباتات هي
نباتات عطرية – ثمار الفاكهة – ثمار الخضر – نباتات محاصيل ونباتات متنوعة.
*النباتات العطرية*الريحان
	وقد سبقنا الفراعنة إلي استدامة – وتوجد أنواع من الريحان بقصد الزينة
	وهو ن الزيوت العطرية الهامة
*فوائدة الطبية :*1.	لعلاج نزلات البرد ( منقوعة ساخنا).
2.	طارد للغازات – مدر للبول.
3.	السعال وللزكام.
4.	يعمل علي تهدئة الأعصاب يوصف  للأطفال لعلاج الأرق.
5.	مسكن للمغص المعوي ومطهر للأمعاء.
6.	مسكن لالتهاب الأعصاب والصداع والدوخة والآم الطمث .
7.	يتبل به إطباق اللحوم والأسماك يحسن الطعم
الاستخدام القمم الزهرية تنقع في ماء مغلي:
( معلقة من المغلي علي كوب ماء بعد كل وجبة طعام)

البردقوش
نبات طيب الرائحة يدخل في الروائح والعطور وزيوت الشعر
منقوعة المغلي في علاج الحالات آلاتية :
1.	طارد للبلغم والغازات.
2.	منشط للكبد.
3.	منشط لعملية الهضم..
4.	خفض ضغط الدم.
5.	تخفيف التقلصات المعدية والمعوية .
النعناع
نبات طبي متعدد الفوائد يحتوي علي زيت طيار ( مادة المنتول)
1.	استنشاق بخاره المغلي يساعد علي الشفاء من نزلات البرد.
2.	مسكن – مهدي للجهاز العصبي.
3.	يفيد في علاج القولون العصبي.
4.	طارد للغازات.
5.	يسكن المغص المعدي والاضطرابات الهضمية.
6.	يضاف الي الادوية لاكسابها الطعم المقبول.
7.	القضاء علي البكتريا الضارة بمعدل 2 ملعقة صغيرة لكل 2 كوب ماء مغلي لمدة 10 دقائق ثم يصفي ويستخدم ½كوب مرتين في اليوم قبل الاكل ب 15 دقيقة .

الزعتر
-	يحتوي علي زيت طيار ( مادة الثيمول الفعالة) ذات اثر مطهر ومزيلة للالام
-	مطهر للجهاز التنفسي
-	مفيد في تهدئة الحصي في المثانة
-	طارد للديدان من الامعاء
-	يساعد علي الشفاء من الالام الروماتيزمية
-	يضاف الي بعض المواد الغذائية كتوابل لإكسابها طعما ورائحة لما يمتاز به من خواص هاضمة ومضاد للتخمرات المعدية والمعوية وطارد للغازات وإزالة المغص .
-	الجرعة : يغلي الزعتر في الماء بمعدل 2-3 ملاعق / 2 كوب ماء
-	يستخدم في عمل الدقة مع النعناع والكمون والكزبرة والسمسم وقليل من الملح . ويؤكل في الصباح مع الجبنة البيضاء وزيت الزيتون كفاتح للشهية


لعلاج المغص والتقلصات الناتجة من حصوات الكلى ويعمل على تفتيت الحصوات المرارية والكلوية 
1-	منشط للكبد  .                                  3- مسكن لآلام المرارة .
4- تعمل على تخفيض نسبة السكر في الدم  .       5- مقوي للذاكرة .
6- طارد لديدان الإسكارس .
7- يعمل على تنقية الجسم من بعض السموم الرصاصية والزئبقية .
8- يستخلص منه البروكسيمول لعلاج المغص الكلوي . 


يحتوى على زهر البابونج (Chamamille ) على زيت طيار أزرق سببه مادة الكمازولين المضادة للالتهابات الجلدية والمقوية لبصيلات الشعر- يدخل في عديد من مستحضرات التجميل ويكسب الشعر لوناً جميلاً . 
بخار مغلي زهرة البابونج : غرغرة لالتهاب اللوزتين وتقرحات الفم ( ملعقة شوربة لكل لتر ماء ساخن ويصفى بعد عشر دقائق ) . 
ويستخدم لعلاج جميع الآلام التشنجية مثل المغص المعوي والكلوي وحرقان البول والتهاب المثانة ومغص الرحم . 
شاي البابونج المحلى بالعسل الأبيض : شرابا لتنظيم الهضم وعلاج المغص وتطهير المجارى البولية والتنفسية .
 يعتبر مشروب أساسي بدلا من الشاي والقهوة لأنه يقوى المناعة ومهدى لأعصاب .
لا يشرب أكثر من فنجانين لأنه كثرته تسبب القيء – ½  ملعقة زهر لكل كوب ماء ساخن .
االحبهان
-	يدخل في المسكنات من المغص المعوي وتنشيط الهضم ويعالج الامتلاء بعد الوجبات الدسمة 
-	مصنع بذور الحبهان يكسب الفم رائحة عطرية حيث يطيب رائحة الجهاز التنفسي 
-	يطحن مع اللبن لعمل شراب القهوة ذو النكهة العربية الجميز 
-	يستعمل في صنع الكاري والفطائر وبعض الحلويات والمخللات 
-	يستعمل لعلاج توسيع الشرايين وعلاج الربو 
الشطة
تعتبر غنية بفيتامين ج – تستعمل كتوابل فاتحة للشهية 
وزيادتها تلهب الأغشية المخاطية الداخلية للجهاز الهضمي ( الإسراف في تناولها يساعد على أحداث القرحة في المعدة وتسبب البواسير وكذا تمنع عن ذوى المعدة الحساسة والهضم المضطرب . 
وقد أعلن أخيرا أن استعمال الشطة في الطعام تزيد سيولة الدم وتساعد على عدم تكوين الجلطات الدموية – وتزيد المناعة – طاردة للغازات . 
الحناء 
( تكرار استعمال الحنة يفيد ولا يضر ) 
تحتوى على مادة قاتلة للفطريات تستخدم بين أصابع القدمين 
وللحناء فوائد كثيرة للشعر 
 وضع لبخة الحناء على الرأس لفترات طويلة تزيد على 4 ساعات على تخمر الحنة فتعمل المواد القابضة والمطهرة الموجودة بالحنة على تنقية فروة الرأس من الميكروبات والطفيليات ومن الافرازات الزائدة من الدهون كما تفيد في علاج معظم حالات قشر الرأس والتهابات فروة الرأس وتعمل على التقليل من افرازات العرق فتختص بذلك رطوبة الشعر التي تفسد التسريحة والحنة تعطى للشعر صلابة وقوة وتغذى بصيلاته 
خلطة الحنة مع الكركديه : اللون البندقى 
خلطة الحنة مع الشيح البابونج : اللون الذهبي 
مع الحنة البغدادي : الأسود 
ويجب ضرورة استعمال صبغة الحنة في وسط حمضي لأن مادة اللوز ون الملونة الموجودة في الحنة لا تضع في الوسط القلوي لهذا يفضل استخدامها مع الزبادي أو الخل 
القرنفل 
يستعمل زيت القرنفل في طب الأسنان كمسكن موضعي وفى تحضير المضمضة وتركيب معاجين الأسنان – هو منبه للمعدة والأمعاء – يستخدم في عمل الفطائر والحلويات 
يعطى الفم رائحة جميلة بمضغ قليل من براعمه 
كما تطيب الملابس وتحفظ من العتة بوضع بعض البراعم في طيات الملابس أثناء تخزينها. 
الينسون 
-	مغلى الينسون : مشروبا ساخنا يقوى جهاز الهضم خصوصا للمسنين 
-	يستخدم فى تسكين المغص المعوى عند الرضع والأطفال والكبار 
-	طارد للغازات 
-	معالجة نوبات الربو والبرد والسعال 
-	يقوى المبايض سن اليأس ( هرمون الاستروجين ) 
-	يقوى الطلق أثناء الولادة ويسهلها 
-	يستعمل فى عمل الفطائر والحلوى 
ملعقة صغيرة من الثمار فى كوب ماء مغلى كوب واحد يوميا 
-	يفيد فى علاج انخفاض ضغط الدم 
-	مفيد للقلب 
الكراوية 
تهضم وتفتح الشهية – في حالات المغص المعوي – وطارد للغازات 
الجرعة : ½ ملعقة صغيرة / كوب ماء ويترك على النار حتى الغليان ويصفى ويشرب ويقدم للأطفال كرضعة 
يساعد على ادار اللبن : يعطى للسيدات في الأيام الأولى من الولادة 
يعمل على زيادة افرازات المعدة : يمنع الانتفاخ 
الكمون 
يفيد في  علاج عسر الهضم والمغص المعوي 
طارد للغازات ومقاوم للقيء
( كمون + كراوية + نعناع ) تخلط جميعا وتغلي على النار لمدة 5-10 دقائق في حالات المغص وعسر الهضم 
الكزبرة 
هاضمة – عطرية – تعالج ضغط الدم وتصلب الشرايين – مسكن للمغص – طاردة للغازات – مقوية للقلب – تشرب مع الينسون لطرد الياس لمضغ أوراقه الخضراء لإزالة رائحة البصل والثوم – المضمضة بمغلي الكزبرة يعالج بثور الفم واللسان 
الشمر
مغلي بذور الشمر ( ملعقة لكل ½ كوب ماء مغلي محلى بالعسل ) 
مسكن للجهاز الهضمي – طارد للغازات – مفتت للحصى 
لعلاج النزلات الشعبية والتهابات الحنجرة 
يقلل من نسبة السكر في الدم 
يضاف مسحوق الشمر إلى الأطعمة الصعبة الهضم فتصير سهلة الهضم 
حبة البركة 
   تتكون من عناصر فعالة الفوسفات – الحديد – الفوسفور – الكربوهيدرات والزيوت وهى سر من أسرارها مثل زيت النيجالون وهى تحتوى على مضادات حيوية قاتلة للفيروسات والميكروبات 
-	يوجد بها الكاروتين المضاد للسرطان 
تنشط جهاز المناعة بجسم الإنسان ولمرض تليف الكبد 
-	يوجد بها مدرات للبول وتحتوى على أنزيمات هاضمة ومضادة للحموضة 
شركات الأدوية تستخدم النبات العظيم في صناعة الأدوية 
الشبت 
 يستخدم أوراقه طازجة أو جافة 
مهضم – طارد للغازات – مدر للبول – مسكن للأعصاب 
ويستخدم في حالات الانتفاخ وتحسين الطعم 
ثمار الفاكهة 
الفاكهة تتميز باحتوائها على عناصر غذائية أساسية + ألياف سليلوزية تساعد عمليات الهضم + أحماض نباتية وأملاح معدنية وهذه الأملاح تحافظ على قلوية الدم وتساعد على ادوار البول وتنشط عمل الأمعاء وتحتوى على نسبة من البروتينات والسكريات ومواد دهنية وهى سهلة الهضم فيما يلي انواع الفواكه ذات التأثير الطبي 
البلـح
نخلة البلح شجرة مباركة وتم ذكرها فى جميع الاديان يعتبر صيدلية قائمة بذاتها 
لماذا يتم الافطار فى رمضان على التمر : التمر يحتوى على نسبة عالية من الكربوهيدرات والسكريات معظمها سكر القصب وهو سهل الاحتراق ويستفيد منه الجسم فى انتاج طاقة عالية وهذه السكريات تعطى طاقة للصائم والبلح يحتوى على نسبة كبيرة من البوتاسيوم ( البوتاسيوم عنصر لازم لتوازن كمية الماء الموزعة فى خلايا الجسم وخارجها ) فيعيد للجسم خاصية الاحتفاظ بالماء وانتعاش الانسان وللبوتاسيوم تأثير مباشر على الامعاء ولذلك فتناول البلح ينبه حركة الامعاء وينشطها لاستقبال الطعام ويحتوى على فيتامين أ – يهدىء الاعصاب ويمنع جفاف الجلد والشعر ويحفظ رطوبة العين – مدر للبول وينشط الجهاز الهضمى – ضد الامساك يحتوى على الفوسفور وهو العنصر الفعال فى المخ وأفضل شىء تناوله منقوعا فى الحليب على الريق . ( آخر الابحاث به مادة تشبه الكورتيزون مما   يفيد فى علاج الروماتيزم والعظام )  
الموالح 
البرتقال + اليوسفى + الليمون 
مدر للبول + مهدىء للالتهابات الجهاز البولى – منعش – مزيل للعطش – خافض للحرارة – طارد للبلغم – مصدر من مصادر الكالسيوم والفوسفور والحديد ( أمراض العظام والدم ) 
الجوافة 
أكثر الفواكة احتواء على فيتامين ج يستعمل فى ضعف الاغشية والمفاصل مغلى مسحوق الاوراق يفيد فى علاج السعال ونزلات البرد 
الرمان 
   يستخدم لعلاج النقرس ( تحتوى بذور الرمان التى تأكل على نسبة مرتفعة من الاحماض العضوية التى تساعد على تقليل الحموضة فى البول والدم ) ومدر للبول 
قشور الرمان : 30% من المادة القابضة واسمها التانين ولذلك يستخدم القشور فى علاج الاسهال والدوسنتاريا ( على قشر الرمان الجاف فى قليل من الماء وتصفيته ) 
والرمان مقوى للقلب يطهر الدم وينظف مجارى التنفس ( عصيرة مع الماء والسكر ) ويشفى عسر الهضم وأكله مع الاكلات الدسمة يهضمها وتخليص الامعاء من فضلات الاغذية الغليظة .


	(تفاحة فى اليوم تبقى الطبيب بعيدا) التفاح غنى بفيتامينات أ ، ب ، ج ويحتوى مواد سكرية + مواد دهنية + بكتفيه + أحماض عضوية وأملاح معدنية مثل البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والصوديوم هو منشط الامعاء ، يعالج الإمساك عند الأطفال ويزيل حمض البوصلت ويزيل حصى الكلى وينشط الكبد ويخرج البلغم ويخلص الجسم من الأحماض الضارة ويسال التفاح مفيد للإنسان فالتفاح يحتوى على الكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم والصوديوم بكميات مناسبة ومنجنيز وفوسفور وحديد وهذه كلها تقوى الأسنان بالعظام وتبقى الأسنان فى حالة نظيفة
-	تناول التفاح بقشره علاجا من الام الروماتيزم وفى زيادة ضغط الدم ومقو الدم.
-	الشاى المصنوع من قشر التفاح المجفف يكون مشروبا مفيدا لنزلات البرد فى الشتاء والنقرس ( مغلى التفاح فى علاج امراض الامعاء بان تقطع تفاحتان بقشرها وتغلى فى لتر ماء لمدة 20 دقيقة)


شجرة مباركة ورد ذكرها فى جميع الكتب السماوية.
ثمار الزيتون ذات قيمة غذائية عالية فهى تحتوى على كربوهيدرات + بروتين + دهن وعنصر الصوديوم بنسبة كبيرة والبوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والمنجنيز والنحاس والفسفور وهو خال من الحديد عنى بفيتامين أ وثمار الزيتون الخضراء ( زيتون اخضر) أى قبل تمام النضج وزيتون اسود ( بعد تمام النضج) تستعمل كغذاء شعبى بعد تخليلها واحتواء الزيتون على نسبة عالية من املاح الصوديوم يفيد فى حالات الضغط المنخفض وفى حالات فقد كميات الملح من الجسم كما يحدث عند القىء والاسهال والإجهاد العضلى وتناول الزيتون المخلل يزيد من مقاومة الجسم ومناعته.
زيت الزيتون يستخلص من الثمار الناضجة وهو ذو فوائد عديدة.
فهو يفيد الجهاز الهضمى والكبد ومفيد ولا يسبب رفع نسبة الكوليسترول وعلاج تصلب الشرايين .ملطف للجلد ويجعله ناعما وأملس ويدخل فى كثير من مستحضرات التجميل.
يستعمل لإزالة التجعدات فى الوجه والرقبة وتشقق اليدين والقدمين ويدلك به فروة الرأس مرة كل يوم لمدة اسبوع لوقف تساقط الشعر.
ثمار الخضر ونباتاتها
تحتوى على فيتامينات وأملاح وماء – هى سهلة الهضم تحتوى على أملاح قلوية تساعد على تقليل الحموضة الناتجة من اللحوم وتحتوى على عناصر كثيرة منها البوتاسيوم المهم فى التوازن الحلبة ( التعادل الصوديومى البوتاسى) وحين يختل هذا التوازن يختل وضع الخلية يؤدى إلى الأرق لذلك ينصح الأطباء أطعمة من الخضروات الغنية بمادة البوتاسيوم.


صيدلية كاملة فهو يحتوى الكالسيوم والفوسفور والحديد والمنجنيز والكبريت والصوديوم واليود والنحاس والكلورفيل وانزيمات – وهو اغنى بفيتامين ج من البرتقال.
20جم من البقدونس تعطى ثلثى حاجة الجسم من فيتامين ج ويعتبر البقدونس مجددا للخلايا والقوى الفعلية والعصبية ومقويا للمناعة وفاتحا للشهية مدرا للبول منظف للجسم من السموم مفبد فى اضطرابات الدورة الدموية وعصيره مهدىء لآلام الكلية والمثانة والمجارى البولية يمنع الامسال.
شاى البقدونس: 40 جم من النبات 5 لتر ماء عند درجة الغليان يشرب من هذا الشاى كوبان فى اليوم قبل الأكل للتخلص من الحصى والرمال واضطراب الدورة الشهرية ولعمله حزمة بقدونس وكرفس ويشرب هذا الشاى على الريق لطرد ديدان البطن استعماله فى طبق اللحم المشوى ليس لترين الاطباء ولكن للمحافظة على قلوية الدم بما يحتويه من املاح معدنية ( كل 100جم من البقدونس الطازج = 240 جم فيتامين ج إذا مر عليه يوم واحد = يبقى فيه 30 جم )
للمحافظة على بشرة جميلة – غسل الوجه صباحا ومساءا لمدة اسبوع بمغلى حزمة صغيرة من البقدونس فى لتر ماء لمدة 15 يوم.

يساعد على الهدوء والراحة يحتوى على فيتامين ﻫــ ( وفيتامين أ ) المفيد للنظر.


يساعد على تقوية اللثة وتنقية الدم طارد للبلغم ومسكن لآلام الروماتيزم يساعد على هضم الطعام إذا أكل معه ومدر للبول ( نظرا لارتفاع نسبة اليود يمنع عنه المصابون بالغدة الدرقية).
علاج سقوط الشعر 15جم من عصير الجرجير + 50 جم كحول + ملعقة صغيرة ماء ورد تدلك بها فروة الرأس لمدة اسبوعين.

يزيل الغازات ويرخى العضلات المتقلصة – مفيد فى علاج الروماتيزم والنقرس – مدر للبول.  عيوبه : يقلل اللبن : عدم اعطائه للأمهات أثناء الرضاعة.

يقوى جهاز المناعة اسموه الروس البنسلين النباتى ( الثوم هو الصحة فكلوه)
للثوم عليه كبيرة ضد البكتريا والفطريات المسببة للعفن – يقلل نسبة الكوليسترول ويقى من ارتفاع ضغط الدم ينصح الاطباء بتناول فص واحد من الثوم كل صباح على الريق مع كوب ماء.
مضغ الثوم 3 دقائق كافيا لقتل الميكروبات التى تكون بالفم نتيجة لاحتوائه على مواد كبريتية مطهرة . تناول عيدان البقدونس والخضراء تزيل رائحة الثوم من الفم – يمنع عن المصابين بضعف المعدة والكلى والمرضعات .
- الثوم ينشط الجهاز المناعى ويجعله قادراعلى مقاومته الجراثيم والفيروسات التى تهاجم الجسم ويمكن إزالة رائحة الثوم فى كل تفاحة مبشورة أو شرب ملعقة عسل نحل بعد أكل الثوم بنصف ساعة.

وصفه لعلاج التهاب الحلق والشعب الهوائية والانفلوانزا والسعال.
يقطع البصل على هيئة شرائح ويوضع فى اناء به ماء حتى الغليان ويبدأ استنشاق بخار البصل حيث تعمل الزيوت الطيارة الناتجة منه كمضاد حيوى لأنواع البكتريا.
ينشط الدورة الدموية – مقوى للقلب – له صفات هرمونية يحفظ بها نسبة السكر فى الدم (مادة الجلوكونين) يساعد على الوقاية من جلطات الدم ويزيد من سيولة الدم ويمنع ترسيب الكوليسترول على جدران الأوعية الدموية وفائدته تفوق التفاح – وهو مدر للبول والصفراء.
نباتات المحاصيل

	يستعمل فى علاج تصلب الشرايين وهو ملين.

	الترمس أقرب إلى الدواء منه إلى الغذاء.
	منقوع بذور الترمس تستعمل فى علاج التهابات الجلد وحب الشباب ويعالج ارتفاع ضغط الدم وهو غنى بالبروتين ومدر للبول + يهضم الأكلات الثقيلة يطرد بعض أنواع الديدان يحتوى على الكالسيوم والفوسفور – مقويا جيدا للاعصاب مقو للقلب – شراب ماء الترمس مع العسل يعالج السعال .
أضراره بطىء الهضم.
يغلى ماء الترمس البلدى لعلاج قشر الشعر حيث يتم غسل الشعر بماء الترمس بدون صابون مع التدليك عدة مرات لفروة الرأس يبقى طول الليل وفى الصباح يغسل بالماء الدافىء والصابون – مرتين فى الاسبوع لمدة شهر إلى أن تزول القشور 

قال عنها الأطباء لو علم الناس منافعها لأشتروها بوزنها دهب.
تناول شراب الحلبة قبل الأكل مفيد كثيرا فى تقوية عضلات المعدة وزيادة افرازاتها ومساعدة للهضم .تنقع ثلاث ساعات ثم تغلى دقيقة واحدة فقط لعلاج الإمساك.
على الحلبة مع التين والتمر والسكر تعالج أمراض الصدر.
مدرة للبول – تزيد افراز اللبن يطلق عليها سلطانة الأدوية الطبيعية – تسكن السعال – طاردة للغازات – تحتوى على املاح الحديد والكالسيوم والفوسفور وفيتامين ب تستعمل غرغرة لالتهاب اللوزتين.
فيتامين ج يوجد فى الحلبة عند انباتها.
:. الحلبة المنبته من الذ واحسن الأغذية الغنية بفيتامين ج.
مغلى الحلبة – لتسمين الجسم – غرغرة لالتهاب اللوزتين والسعال ولمرض السكر.
من أهم مكونات الحلبة وأفيدها لإحتوائها على 28% من وزنها وهى نسبة عالية جدا من المادة الهلامية التى تحمى الغشاء المبطن للأمعاء وتنزل عليه كالبلسم الشافى وتعينه على تجديد خلاياه بعد الأطعمة الحادة التى يلامسها – يفيد مغلى الحلبة كغسول فى علاج الجلد المشقق ويعيد إليه نعومته.

يستعمل فى علاج ضغط الدم ينقع فى الماء ويشرب وهو خافض للحرارة.


يحتوى على الأحماض الطبيعية النباتية التى تنعش فى الصيف + تنقى الدم وتنشط خلايا الكبد وينفع فى القىء والعطش وهو ملين لأنه عند وصوله للأمعاء ونتيجة لمحتواه من الأحماض العضوية والأملاح المعدنية يسبب امتصاص الماء إلى الجدران المعوية وتزداد نسبته وكميته داخل الأمعاء مما ينبه جدرانها ويزيد من حركتها ويسبب طرد محتوياتها.

يهدىء من الحركة الزائدة للأمعاء فيستعمل ضد الإسهال والدوسنتاريا.
يحضر شراب الخروب بالنقع فى الماء ويعالج القولون العصبى ويقلل من فقد السوائل التى تصاحب الإسهال وهو مدر للبول – مقوى للمعدة.

للسعال والكحة ونزلات البرد.

الزنجبيل : له خواص مقوية ومطهرة ويستعمل لتوسيع الأوعية الدموية وزيادة سرعة دوران الدم وزيادة سيولته والشعور بالدفء.
طارد للبلغم – ينفع فى الكحة المزمنة وامراض البرد ويزيل بحة الصوت ويتناوله المطربون قبل وبعد وصلات الغناء الطويلة حماية لحنجرتهم.
تحضيره : يغلى مسحوقه مدة وجيزة ويحلى بالسكر ويشرب ساخنا.
يمتص جزء من الزيت الطيار للزنجبيل ثم يخرج عن طريق الجهاز التنفسى مما يسبب زيادة البلغم – مفيد جدا فى حالات البرد المصحوبة بالافرازات المخاطية.


طارد للبلغ – مطهر للجهاز التنفسى والبولى وايضا مفيد فى حالات تقلصات المعدة والأمعاء والمغص إذا اخذ الشراب مخففا – ينبه المعدة فيساعد على الهضم – ومقوية ومنبه للقلب.
ملحوظة : يجب أن يكون المشروب مخفف – ويحذر على الحوامل استخدانه لأنه يزيد من انقباض الرحم.
يستخدم مشروب ساخن من مسحوق القرفة والزنجبيل بنسبة 1:1 لعلاج بحة الصوت ونزلات البرد.
ملعقة قرفة + ملعقة زنجبيل ويضاف لها كوب ماء مغلى لعدم تطاير الزيوت الطيارة لعلاج الضغط المنخفض.

الكر كدية :
يحتوي علي فيتامين ج – يفيد في حالات نزلات البرد
يخفض من ضغط الدم – ويزيد من سرعة دورانه – يقوي ضربات القلب
له قدرة كبيرة علي قتل الميكروبات – بدأت مصانع الأدوية في استعمال المادة الملونة المستخلصة من الكر كدية .
المغات 
يحتوي علي نشا + مواد سكرية + دهون + املاح معدنية + مواد بكتينية 
يوصف في حالات الضعف العام وللسيدات حديث الولادة كمقو عام
المستكة
تستعمل في مقدمة التوابل لتطيب ـ انواع كثيرة من الطعام تعطي رائحة جيدة للفم وتستعمل في البخور والعطور ومواد لصق الأسنان تحافظ علي بياض الأسنان
وهي تحسن الهضم وتذيب البلغم وتقوي المعدة . تغلي المستكة وتستخدم لعلاج قرحة المعدة.

الخلة البلدي
يهدي الام المغص الكلوي الحاد – مدر للبول – يساعد في نزول الحصوات والرمال الموجودة في الكلي أو الحالب نتيجة تأثير مادة الخلية التي تعمل علي ارتخاء الحالب المتوتر وتوسيعه هكذا سهل انزلاق  الحصوات والرمال الي المثانة وطردها للخارج .

الذرة
يصنع منه أنواع من الخبز والحلوى والفطائر
تؤكل  كيزان الذرة مشوية ومسلوقة ويصنع من حبوبها الفشار ودقيق الذرة مغذ ومنشط ومنظم لوظيفة الغدة الدرقية وزيت الذرة يستعمل لذوي الضغط المرتفع ويقلل الكولسترول
ذكر اللبان
يذيب البلغم في حالات السعال الجاف والنزلات الشعبية
يستعمل كشراب يعد علي ملعقة كبيرة منه في كوبين من الماء لمدة خمس دقائق ويشرب بعد ان يبرد ويؤخذ علي الريق في حالات طرد البلغم وينقع أيضا مضغا.
الكركم
يحتوي علي مواد تساعد علي الوقاية من مرض السرطان وهو فاتح للشهية – يدر للبول يعمل علي تجديد وتحسين وظائف الكبد ( فيروس س )
يحتوي علي حامض الجلسرهزينك هذه المادة لها خاصية مضادة للالتهابات لا تقل عن مفعول الكورتيزون ومشتقاته – مفيد في شفاء قرحة المعدة والاثني عشر ( حيث يكون طبقة عازلة علي القرحة تحميها  من الأحماض ) مما يساعد القرحة علي تلتئم ( شفي وخمير يا عرقسوس ) 
تحضير شراب العرقسوس الطازج نقع ملعقة من مسحوق العرقسوس في كوب ماء ثم تصفيته وتنازله عند اللزوم – مقو ومنق للدم وعلاج الروماتيزم وملطف للسعال وزيادة المناعة .يوصي العلماء بعدم استعمال العرقسوس للمرضي الذين يعانون من هبوط في القلب ، وارتفاع في ضغط الدم والذين يعانون من السمنة أو أمراض القلب لأنه يعمل علي احتفاظ الجسم للماء والأملاح مع زيادة ملموسة في ضربات القلب وضغط الدم .





أسماء بعض الأمراض والنباتات التي تفيد في علاجها

إمراض الجهاز التنفسي	
الإمساك	الينسون – البابونج – الكر كدية – العرقسوس – الدمسيسة – البلح – التين – التمر هندي
الانتفاخ	ثمار الكزبرة – الكمون – الينسون – الكراوية – الزعتر - الشمر
الإسهال	الكمون – الرمان – القرفة - التفاح
الديدان المعوية	الشيح – الليمون – الرمان – حبة البركة – الدمسية – الترمس - الجزر
المغص المعدي والمعوي	الينسون – الكمون – الكراوية – النعناع – العرقسوس – الكرفس – الشمر - الحبهان
سوء الهضم	ورق الكزبرة – الينسون – الكراوية – حبة البركة مع عسل  -النعناع – البقدونس - الزبرة
مانع للقي	الكمون – الرمان – الليمون – البرتقال – الشمر 
السكر	الشمر – الحلبة – الدمسيسة – البصل - الخس
أمراض الكبد	العرقسوس – الدمسيسة – البقدونس – الجرجير 
أمراض المرارة	الينسون – النعناع – الجرجير – الدمسيسة – الكمثرة
أمراض الجهاز التنفسي	الينسون – الزعتر – حبة البركة – الشمر – ورق الجوافة – الكركدية – الليمون - البرتقال
أمراض الجهاز البولي	الينسون – الكزبرة – الشمر – النعناع – البصل - البقدونس
ارتفاع الكولسترول	الحلبة – الثوم – زيت الذرة – الخرشوف يذيب الكولسترول
ضغط الدم العالي	الكر كدية – البصل – الكزبرة – الريحان
هبوط ضغط الدم	الملوخية – البصل – الكزبرة - الريحان[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


أتمنى الاستفادة منها ويارب ما يجيلكم أى مرض لا اسهال ولا امساك  شكرا


----------



## قلم حر (27 أكتوبر 2006)

أشكرك .
موضوع مفيد جدا ........... حجربو أكيد !!
أصل في حاجه ( مغلباني ) ........ و ألدوا موجود بألموضوع .
ألرب يباركك و يوفقك .


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع مفيد اوى 

شكرا لتعب محبتك *


----------



## بيرهبس (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا


----------

